# two tone paint jobs



## chalino863 (Jul 17, 2007)

SO HOW ABOUT POSTING SOME TWO TONE PAINT JOBS? FOR A 98 TOWN CAR, ITS SILVER BUT I WANNA TWO TONE IT ACROSS THE MIDDLE,BUT WHAT MATCHES WITH SILVER? RED MAYBE?I NEED SOME INSPIRATION. :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

definitely NOT red....


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

SILVER AND BLUE SILVER AND TEAL SILVER AND WHITE SILVER AND PLUM SILVER AND PURPLE SILVER AND ORANGE SILVER AND BABYBLUE SILVER AND MINTGREEN
SILVER AND GRAY


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

*red and silver* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chi-town (May 4, 2007)

NICE MINI VAN IS THAT A REGULAR RED WITH RED FLAKES


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chi-town_@Nov 16 2007, 11:04 AM~9241876
> *NICE MINI VAN IS THAT A REGULAR RED WITH RED FLAKES
> *


thanks.it a silver base with a candy red with flakes over top.


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Red and silver on a turtle has been done.


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

silver and charcoal, or silver and pearl white?


----------



## scrapinranger (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## scrapinranger (Nov 8, 2005)

My girls truck I did this summer


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

What goes with gray?


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Jan 26 2009, 09:42 AM~12817318
> *What goes with gray?
> *


black 
red 
blue
any thing


----------



## TRINIBOY (Jan 17, 2006)

any pics?


----------

